# What I've Been Up To - Pic Heavy



## Lindy (May 21, 2009)

Hey there!

Here are some of the soaps I've done in the last week or so:

OK Here is the Cucumber Melom Coconut that seized 







Here's the Merlot that turned into Soap on a Stick that I HP's to save






This one is Plumeria/Rain which I'm calling Hawaiin Rain






Himalyan Pink Salt bar that was scented with Jasmine






Rosemary Mint - No EO or FO - scented with powdered Rosemary & Mint from my own garden.






Golden Bastille (Unscented)






Thanks for looking....there are a bunch more but I'm pretty sure you don't want to see them all since a lot of them are just my regular stuff....


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Nice work Lindy ..They look great..You could show them all , you know we love to look at  pretty soap . :wink:

Kitn


----------



## topcat (May 21, 2009)

They are all beautiful.  Love how well the Cuc Melon turned out and the Hawaiian Rain looks so amazing - and almost translucent in that pic.  Your soap is always heavenly!

Tanya


----------



## LJA (May 21, 2009)

I wanna see them all!!!  

Lindy, the seizes came out well, after all!!  Beautiful soaps, and I can smell the rosemary & Mint from here.  Mmm.


----------



## Dixie (May 21, 2009)

They look great and I would love to see more too. I love looking at picks. Hymalayan salt!!! I want to try that so bad....been so tempted to order some but gosh it is so outrageously expensive!


----------



## eucalypta (May 21, 2009)

Those are the most beautiful soaps - I like the rosemary-mint a lot - looks special.  
Do you know/think that the natural scent it has now will stay?

Tha Hawain Rain is TDF - subtile and smooth.


----------



## Milla (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love wine and just love the merlot soap.  I think it turned out perfectly. 

My favorite is the rosemary mint.  So down to earth and I just loved the color with the flecks of herbs.  

I thought the cucumber melon one turned out great.  The colors are perfect for that scent and I can never get enough of the FO.


----------



## heartsong (May 21, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  wow!!  :shock: 

interesting salt bar!  i'd be hard pressed to choose, but i'm very taken with the cucumber-melon and the plumeria rain.  nice colors!

you do very nice work!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Cool soaps! they're all very unique too 8)


----------



## heyjude (May 21, 2009)

You would never guess that the cucumber melon coconut had seized. It's beautiful!! I wish my boo boos liked that nice.    Thanks for the pics.

Jude


----------



## mamaT (May 21, 2009)

I had a feeling that the Cucumber-melon didn't belong in the fugoff.  It's beautiful, so is the Hawaiin Rain.


----------



## AshleyR (May 21, 2009)

VERY NICE!! I love how your salt bar looks! I tried using coarse salt in one of my soaps and... well... that one made it to the garbage.  LOL, yours is so nice!

I love your colour effects too!


----------



## Lindy (May 21, 2009)

Thank you everone!

eucalypta - this is my third batch of Rosemary & Mint and it holds its scent nicely, by drying the herbs myself in the oven and then grinding them into powder is just so satisfying and this was one of my very first soaps I ever made.

Milla - the cucumber melon coconut is one of my absolute fav scents - next time I will use a spoon to stir once I add the scent to save it from seizing...

Dixie I used 2 pounds of the Himalyan Salt and it will be sold as a more expensive bar than my regular ones.  I topped it off with Blue Malva and what I found really interesting is that when the flower gets wet it leaks blue!!!  I really have to play with this one to see what I can create with it....

Ashley I was a little cautious about the larger salt crystals but overall I'm happy with the bar.  I've used one already and because of the coconut and castor content it does lather slightly and what an interesting feeling on the skin!  I love the colour the Himalyan Salt adds to the bar too - it was one of those I kept seeing in my sleep that I just had to do it.  Now I'll see how the general public likes it.... :?


----------



## tincanac (May 26, 2009)

All your soaps look divine - I would never think you had a seize - the cucumber melon one looks like freshly whipped creamy sugary icing!  Love it -  The Hawaiian Rain one is too beautiful!  AND I LOVE THE SALT BAR!


----------



## Lindy (May 26, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## LomondSoap (May 26, 2009)

Cor blimey Lindy that's a soaping marathon!
Fav is rosemary mint, though I love them all


----------



## xraygrl (May 26, 2009)

great looking soapies!


----------



## rubato456 (May 26, 2009)

they are all cooool. luv the salt bar. i've never done one of those.....yes, we'd luv to see *all* the pix......


----------



## Lindy (May 26, 2009)

Corrie - yup - I try to make a minimum of 3 batches a week (20 bars each) as well as at least one B&B product.  Right now I am trying to get enough inventory put together for the Renaissance show in July.  And thank you!

xraygirl - thank you... 

rubato - thank you!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 27, 2009)

Wow Lindy the pink n' blue looks really purdy!! When I saw it I said WOW!! Those colors are brilliant! I love your soaps that are so wonderful!! Two thumbs up for you girl!  :wink:


----------



## donniej (May 27, 2009)

Grinding the spices is a great idea, I really have to try it!


----------



## LJA (May 27, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Wow Lindy the pink n' blue looks really purdy!! When I saw it I said WOW!! Those colors are brilliant! I love your soaps that are so wonderful!! Two thumbs up for you girl!  :wink:



I'm so happy for you, Rubato!  Welcome home!


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

Victoria - thank you!!!  When are you going to be home?  Congrats!!!!!

Donniej - I always grind my herbs into a powder to keep the "scratchy" factor down....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2009)

Lindy!  What a busy lady!  They all look fantastic!


----------



## ibariaSoap (May 28, 2009)

Wow - Great soap! You are quite the talented one!


----------

